# Is my Nerite Snail Dead??



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

So yesterday I purchased a teeny nerite snail at the pet store when I was getting a couple plants and a new heater (which works wonders, surprisingly!). Anyway, when I got him, I had the employee scoop out several first and they were just empty shells, but there was definitely a snail in the third one she grabbed. He's in a tank with my betta and has yet to move. There's an algae wafer right by him and some growing on my moss ball. Should I wait a couple days to see if he's just shy or is he dead/how can I tell?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Pluck him out and give him a sniff. If he smells rotten he is probably dead.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Alright, I'll do that later when I get home. Would ordering a nerite online be better than buying one from Petsmart? I made sure to quarantine him when I first got him and slowly put some of the tank water into his old water he was in. I didn't know what was in the tank water he was in at the pet store because he was with other fish and I didn't want to just add him straight to my tank in case the water upset my betta. I used Stability which I use when I do water changes and it said to add that to the water when adding new fish. Could that have bothered him?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

I doubt the Stability bothered him (but I don't know too much so I will wait for someone more experienced to chime in there). 

I have Ramshorn snails and honestly sometimes they just sit there. One in particular I thought was dead and the next morning he was moving about normally.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

The stability is by Seachem, and I also have betta conditioner that dechlorinizes water that I use when I do changes. I fill up a pitcher and add the drops of the betta conditioner and it sits to adjust to a closely related temperature of my tank. I'm assuming the heater isn't bothering him either? I just got an aqueon heater and although there were mixed reviews it has been working great. Keeps my tank around 76-78 F. Before it was around 70-72 F.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes, they just sit there. They do smell bad when they die. Sometimes, they like to crawl above the water line for a few days and just sit there on the glass, too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Trust me if its dead you'll know, they smell *SO BAD*!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

is he inside his shell? or outside?

When you bought him was he inside or outside the shell?

Just a note. You never want to buy a snail that is not outside of its shell. If it is hiding then it is most likely sick or dying. Also you mentioned that there were a bunch of empty shells? That means that snails have died and your store did not remove the waste. That is not a good thing. 

I would not purchase from that store again. 
Are there any other aquarium stores near you that you can purchase from? 
You can order online but I would order from someone who has a good record and it reliable. 
I personally like to see my snails before I buy them but that is just me.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

I was surprised too with the number of empty shells. He was stuck on a log decoration in the tank when I got him. I'm at college and there aren't many stores around here other than the Petsmart. There's an aquarium store back in my home town but then the guy would have to survive a 3 and a half possibly 4 hour car ride.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

He's inside his shell and the trap door hasn't fallen off (read that somewhere that they do when they die). Also, he didn't smell when I moved him. So maybe he's just being shy?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

what i meant is if there as empty shells that means that you should not have bought a snail. 

The trap door does not always fall off. 

Did you acclimate him when you added him to the tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Shortnsweet said:


> He's inside his shell and the trap door hasn't fallen off (read that somewhere that they do when they die). Also, he didn't smell when I moved him. So maybe he's just being shy?


The trap door doesn't fall off (didn't when mine died but he sure smelled bad).


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> what i meant is if there as empty shells that means that you should not have bought a snail.
> 
> The trap door does not always fall off.
> 
> Did you acclimate him when you added him to the tank?


Yeah... If he is dead I don't think I'm gonna even try another snail from there. And I acclimated him. No temperature shock either because the water he was in was the same temperature as my tank.


----------



## sailbond (May 18, 2015)

He's probably fine, if he doesn't smell he isn't dead. Just give him a few days to adjust.

I know when I first bought my mystery snail it didn't move or eat for a couple days. After the first few days he became very active. Just give it time, you'll be able to smell if it dies.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

So update: Today after him still not moving for two days, I took him out of the tank to move into a cup of tank water. I sniffed him (this time like really close to him...) and still no smell! Should I put him back into the tank or leave him in the cup of water to see if he moves?


----------

